# how long to call?



## herohunts (Jan 31, 2010)

hey ,first of all Iam in north carolina , so very close hunting no long shots.Iam new to coyote hunting and waswondering how long to call in each set?? thanks herohunts


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

I would say it all depends on how much room you have to hunt. If you have 500 acres then you have the ability to make multiple sets, in that case 30min would be plenty. In most cases the farms that I hunt are under 100 acres, I pick the best spots which terrain will dictate and make one long set. Dogs will move in and out of the foot print or range of your call. So just because a dog doesnt show in the first 10min doesnt mean the hunt is over. I have had dogs show up as long as 45min. Hope that helps.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*I agree with Jeremy, it all depends on the area you are calling and which species your going after whether it be a yote , bobcat, etc... Patience is a virtue when your on a stand, Never give up! *


----------



## herohunts (Jan 31, 2010)

yotecatslayer34 said:


> *I agree with Jeremy, it all depends on the area you are calling and which species your going after whether it be a yote , bobcat, etc... Patience is a virtue when your on a stand, Never give up! *


 thanksguys Ive actully got 2500 acres ,paper co. lease lots of pines with 2 power lines and 1 gas line.have killed 3 yotes while deer huntingand seen moreso got a caller and gave it a go!may have called tooloud! just trying to get some insight on calling,thanks for the advice!! herohunts


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Somewhere along the way I picked up on the fact that most predators come into a call within 20 mins so I find myself getting a bit antsy after that. I think it's silly though because there is now way we can predict what's going to happen. I'd probably sit out there all day if it weren't for the built in timer on the foxpro.

I generally call for about 30 mins though and if I see nothing, I move on to the next set.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

When I first started calling many years ago I was over educated LOL, I would sit for almost an hour if I did not see or hear anything but knew full well animals were in the area. Thru trial, error and a few success, my best time at a set in open country is about 20 minutes max.

Out here you can see for literally miles and waych dogs move in on you for hundreds of yards if your on top of the game.

I've had them come in less than minutes and just when I'm getting up to leave, but far and above if dogs are in the area they will respond is some attitude in less than 1o minutes here.

Heavy cover probably throws a wrench into this cause they can move in closer with out you knowing it so you really don't know how long they been there, in this instance I would choose a shooting lane over time of set for priority, then time it out for 20 minutes or so and move on.

I'd rather make 20 or so semi productive stands then only two or three long ones which may produce or not because of time.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with GritGuy. if you have miles of space make a bunch of 20 minute stands if yotes and fox are your primary. If the area has lots of cats I stay for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*" If the area has lots of cats I stay for 30-45 minutes. " + 1*


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

all i will say about this is i have heard many many stories of dogs appearing after 45 min when a guy just gets up to leave. i stay a minimum of one half hour, sometimes it can take a few different sounds to get em in, just be patient and you will figure it out as you go


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

It may depend a lot on how wary the dogs are in that area. If they have been hunted a lot then they are likely to be real methodical and slow. In the brush especially, I have spent forty-five minutes to an hour before a coyote showed up. Just be patient and ready for the shot, there aren't a lot of lengthy situations to prepare for a shot like there are in the desert. Something to try also, try howling mixed with your wounded rabbit or what-have-you predator call. That works a lot for me when dogs are reluctant to calling.


----------



## herohunts (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks guys every bit of advice I get is helpful! herohunts


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't had any luck on any sets, with miles of area they may travel on large areas so I have been making long sets with using a caller about every 10 min. and stay for over an hour or longer. The main animal of most of the sets so far has been aimed at are lynx, that is what most of the tracks have been along with rabbit, aka snowshoe hare. There are very fresh tracks and lots of them we have been making sets in those areas. I have been making sets in the area which was covered before the snow got deep, the only thing we have called in is several moose and one raven. I have been told by fish and game that there is not much difference between fox and coyote tracks, any one have insights into this bit if information?


----------



## Catspaw (Feb 12, 2010)

'Coming from the lone stare state the fox tracks in this part of the country are a heck of a lot smaller than yote tracks. a little more rounded toe also, closer together. A foxes gate is not nearly as long as a yote


----------



## Catspaw (Feb 12, 2010)

usually give a spot 30 miutes or so. Calling 10 minutes and waiting with ew calls here and there after. some sets call for an hour or so, especialy cats


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

The answer to this ? lies in "where" I have lived and hunted clear across the US.In tight country 30 mins is normal. Where I live now(open desert) 15 mins max. for yotes, If calling canyons for cats 1 hr.
I want to make as many stands as I can for yotes, and the odds are(after 20 years of playin this game) Yotes come in less than 15 mins if they can hear the call, and get to me. I'll always play the odds. I would rather make 20,(15min) stands in a day,than 10 (30minstands).
Just a matter of the country I hunt.Don't know if this helps you, but it's some more info.


----------



## gonzmg (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with Duane but we are probably hunting the same type of country. Here we time our stands 20 minutes if nothing has came in, in that time they are not coming. Unless calling bobcats then we have been known to stay up to and hour. That is what works best for us here. Try it out in your area and see what works best, time ever stand and you will know the time you need to call in your country. 
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Mike, I think we are calling the same type of country, Your 20min, my 15min, not much diff.But always 1 hr for cats in the canyons.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Does any one know if lynx are like bobcat in there time to come in? I have been making long sets due to the fact that is what I have heard about bobcats.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Do the coyote in the area you are in make a single line of tracks as is with fox tracks?


----------

